# Rat having fits...



## Nacho (Apr 23, 2010)

Please help...

I have a 4 month old rat, but I've noticed that he often has little fits, two different kinds. The first is when hes stationary, but jerks back and forth quite abruptly and makes a squeak sound every time he moves, then stops after a minute or two. And the second is when he's running around he goes very "hyper" sometimes and doesn't like you petting him till he's calmed down after a minute or so. 

Should I take him to the vet?


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

sounds like a normal rat to me. the first one sounds like he's hiccuping. the second just sounds like a mad rush around the cage.


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Sounds perfectly normal to me, the first does sound like a hiccup, but could be a sneeze, which would mean a respritory infection, but I wouldn't worry about it yet, as when my rats started sneezing they got over it in a couple days 
And the second just sounds like a hyper rat, which I'm sure all rats do the same


----------



## jellybean01 (Feb 19, 2010)

Just agreeing with everyone else...sounds like hiccups and popcorning to me...I have just had my latest addition (I now have four ratties) running over the sofa like a crazy thing. She'll calm down & crash out in a minute - bless her


----------



## Nacho (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you for your replies, really put me at ease  He's a happy wee ratty, so i guess thats why hes so hyper! when he was a baby he had a bad cold type thing and was on baytril, i guess thats why hes having little sneezes. x


----------

